# Purchasing a Condo on Phuket



## Magee (Aug 10, 2011)

I have an offer accepted on a forign freehold condo on Phuket in an established development.

I am buying it remotely insofar as I have not physically seen it and will not do before the sale closes - I do have an extensive infantry , a virtual tour of the entire property and a highly recommended lawyer.

Can any of the members assist with a comprehensive check list of the questions I should be asking both the agent and the lawyer and or information I should have which may not be obvious in order to minimize any pitfalls


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

Don't do it!


----------

